# Utah dove numbers for 2012?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not sure what the rest of you guys have been seeing but my usual places seem to have very few doves this year. I'm talking a very small percentage of doves compared to what they have on typical years. Is anybody else seeing anything similar or are you seeing a good number of doves? Any ideas on why the dove numbers would be lower than usual in my area? (iron county)


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

I am seeing a lot of birds. Not just at my club, but my yard to. My trees are full of them every morning, sleeping in is not an option, they make to much noise. Water is down this year, natural feed is down this year too. You'll do better if you get on farm ground with water sources and big groups of trees.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

there has not been that many down here in washington county i been checking all dove spots out very few even my inlaws ranch in iron county was not holding lots of dove . i know that the thunder storm will push the dove out


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Have seen a alot of 'em on the mountain, believe it or not.
Usually see a few up there, but seems like alot more than normal this year.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

2full said:


> Have seen a alot of 'em on the mountain, believe it or not.
> Usually see a few up there, but seems like alot more than normal this year.


Same thing here. Lots of birds this year at my place at 8000' in elevation. Seems like on the low snow pack years we see a lot of birds up high. The birds I was seeing on my farm early this year now seem to be gone. Guessing they went looking for seeds else where with everything so green.

Sent from outer space using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

TONS up north, around SLC.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Chaser said:


> TONS up north, around SLC.


Show me cause I'd love to go and have no idea where


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

The numbers have to be up because we don't get them at our house and the mornings my backyard is loaded with them. I easily have 30-40 everyday. All the trees seem to be full around 6:30 PM or so. To bad I live right in the middle of town.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

So far the storms haven't blown them out. . Hope they stay through the weekend..


----------

